# Moving to Gran Canaria May 2011



## DamienC (Oct 6, 2010)

Hola,

My husband and I will be moving to Gran Canaria in May of 2011 from Canada. I live on a fixed income of approximately 1,779.57 Euros a month. We are saving like crazy to have a surplus of cash. My husband is a EU citizen who speaks German and English fluently. We are taking introductory Spanish lessons. My husband will be looking for work as soon as we arrive and we both understand with the current economy that it could take awhile for him to find work. He currently works in banking but is willing to take anything to get us started. We would like to be at the south end of the island but are flexable. We will be looking for a furnished 1 or 2 bedroom place to live to start and would like a good idea as to the current cost of retn, food, utilities, phone, internet etc... Will my income be enough to carry us until my husband finds work? Any advice would be appreciated. 

Damien and Bernd Callicott


----------



## bjhesol (Jan 2, 2012)

Interesting question? How much money do you need to live in Gran Canaria?


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

You can live fine on €1800 a month out there, don't worry at all; you won't go hungry by any means and prices for many things are cheaper than mainland Spain. You won't be renting a detached villa and pool on that money but a two bed roomed apartment is well within your budget with enough left over for your other bills and social life.


----------

